# List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl???



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Here are mine :greengrin: 

I kiss my mastiff before my husband in the morning!!

I drink my coffee from a cup w/a picture of my buck on it!

You get coffee in the a.m. and sit on the porch/deck because watching your livestock is much more importaint than the news or t.v. in general!

I get to wear jeans all week!! (I do work but at a vet clinic so jeans are the pant of choice!!  )

When you go to get in the shower in the a.m. you most likely already have mud on your arms or your pajama pants (not from overnight but from the morning chores! )

:laugh: 

What are yours?


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

Well, Its totally me with the mud and or goat pellets on the pj's in the morning. I dont think city girls would put up with that at 6am! 
I would stay home all day and stare out the window at the goats and chickens if I could. It is very relaxing!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*



Burns Branch Boers said:


> I drink my coffee from a cup w/a picture of my buck on it!


I need to get a buck so I can do this. Or get one with my does on it. :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

Ok, here are some of my reasons...

-I rather trim goat hooves than do the dishes.
-I'd rather shop for livestock supplies than stuff for me.
-Spend more on my goats than myself. 
-Know more about my goat and horse pedigrees than my own ancestry.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

I only ever had my nails done once and I went home and pulled them off.

I do barn chores in the winter in mismatched jammies and my husbands parka, and fluffy slippers. 

I feed all of my animals before I feed myself or my family.

I'd rather sit in the barn, than get dressed up and go to dinner and a show.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

I love my life. :thumb:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

I often feed on my way too and from work...so I have to check myself over in the bathroom mirror at work to make sure I don't have any hay hanging in my hair...and had to clean my dress shoes off in the damp grass this morning before heading off to church.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

I find myself dreaming about hay...

I comment on what a nice vibrato our buck had! (we rented this year)

My clothes always have bits of hay hither thither, and I usually have kid hoofprints on me.

I find myself talking with other people about things like magnesium deficiencies in the soil, and protein percentages in orchard grass versus timothy hay.

My ears aren't pierced, but I think I might get them pierced just so I can wear a cute pair of goat earrings that I recently found!

A "special" trip into town always ends up including a trip to the feedstore (we're in town! We might as well go while we're here!)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

Hmmmm...where do I start? :wink:

I'm up at 4 am to feed and milk in my jammies, except on Sundays when I don't need to be at work til 7, then I'm up at 6.( This is year round...winter time I'm still in jammies but with a coat :greengrin: )

I'd rather stay home and enjoy my critters as opposed to going out.
My "dressy" clothes are clean jeans and a "nicer than a Tshirt " top.
The last time I bought "make up" was in the mid 90's :shocked:

The ONLY time I wear shoes is when I have to....I truly don't mind goat berries stuck between my toes :wink:

I prefer to not spend money on "hair do's and nails"....my hair gets trimmed by baby goats on a yearly basis and my nails are chewed off by me.
I don't have "girly" hands, they are tougher than some men's and covered in callouses.
I make my own smokes( don't shoot me, yes, I smoke)

My favorite time of the year is when the farmer up the road from me starts tilling the fields....the smell of the air from the damp dirt is sheer Heaven for me.

A little "secret" that not everyone knows.....I started chewing Copenhagen snuff when I was 14 and still will once in a great while as well as chew Red Man .
I can skin and quarter a deer in 20 minutes.
I enjoy cooking with wild game as I was raised on it.
I've likely eaten more squirrels and groundhogs than I can count.

My animals have always come before any needs I have....and hubby knows that they are taken care of before he eats.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

Oh my lord I so want goat earrings!

I'm always filthy, no matter what. I can't convince myself to stay out of the goat pen or away from my horses before going somewhere where I should be very clean.

There is always dirt under my fingernails.

I don't have pants that don't have at least one hole in them, generally from ripping them climbing over fences.

My truck is "well-used", covered in dents and scratches, and the bed is full of remnants of everything it hauls, from gravel to hay.

People in town sometimes look at me funny because at the very least my shoes smell faintly of horse poo. For some reason it just isn't as aromatic to others as it is to me.

I spend ALL of my extra money outside of rent, utilities and and food money on feed, supplements, wormer, animal medicine, more goats, etc.

I would rather have more hay for my birthday above pretty much anything else.

I can never have too many halters and lead ropes.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

I make my own smokes( don't shoot me, yes, I smoke)

I started rolling my own too so i can buy more farm stuff!!

Well coming from a former CITY girl (yup that would be me ) Hubby and i had a deal that if he moved me to the "stick's" he wouldn't say anything about me or my critter's!! But now it has come down to

The critter's get their dinner before i cook dinner for the family
i haven't cut my hair in a couple year's now let alone did anything with it put pull it back in a pony tail!
I do own a pair of cacky dress pant's that i try to remember not to wear outside!!
I invite my friend's over so we can watch the critter's instead of going out n about to the local watering hole! Nothings better then a cold cocktail and laughing at the goat's rough housing!!
My utility room has turned into a feed room ( took over the feed room shed by adding more goat's :ROFL: )
my daily phone conversation's alway's turn into critter conversation's!
and finger nail's what are finger nail's :shrug:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

Okay Liz and Iddybitty -- stop smoking!!!!!!! You know it's bad for you....please?

I laughed at all of your reasons, b/c so manyof them fit me too!
In addition:
-I really do love the smell of a barn. i went to our county jr fair, walked into the barn, and thought "Mmmmm, this smells good"
- I'd rather see my friend's new goat kids than her new grandchild (I can't help it)
- I can parallel park a 3-horse trailer on a city street (and have)
- I consider my goats my therapy. I also talk to them and believe that they can understand a lot of what I tell them.
- I've slept on the couch with a sick kid on my chest and kidded a goat in the laundry room.
- and finally: My rainy day gear is muck boots + a riancoat tied closed with my husband's old tie.

Class, nothing but class! :laugh:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

the flowers are my pillow when the day's work is done................and that just suits me fine. :stars:

I am litterally ROFLMAO :ROFL: at these great posts. They could all be mine. Here are some of my personal gems.

I prefer the smell of skunks and Billy goats to perfume.

I have to shake hay out of my boots before I put them on.

I milk four does some mornings even though we do not use nearly that much milk.

I was on the phone with our appliance part dealer to see if they had an override thermostat for my 'fridge so I can properly age my raw milk goat cheese.

I have more rabbits than I can count.

I know what goat smurt is.

I am counting the days until my chicks hatch.

I know that cheese is made with baby goat's stomach.

The main one today may be that I have cleaned my kitchen counter so I can cut and wrap the goat my husband slaughtered this morning.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*



> There is always dirt under my fingernails.


I tell people "that's not dirt. It's work!"

My truck smells like a petting zoo.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

Just had to add:
I sweep my milking parlor floor more often than my kitchen.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*



> -I'd rather shop for livestock supplies than stuff for me.
> -Spend more on my livestock than myself.
> -Know more about my goat and horse pedigrees than my own ancestry.


 Kylee those fit me also!

I sweep out the feed barn daily and love it!

When asked what I want for my Birthday, Mothers Day, Christmas my answer is usually goats and if its not goats its something for the goats.

Love my truck and wouldn't think twice about driving it thru the field full o mud or the trees.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

I don't get alarmed when at the store someone says" there's something in your hair" and it turns out to be hay or chicken feathers. Like someone else said- my idea of getting dressed up is putting on cleaner jeans and a "nice" T-shirt. And I would never ever be able to own one of those little electric cars. Where would I put all my feed? Nope Love my F-350( wishin to paint it purple) Oh and last but not least, a fun Saturday night is the Truck/tractor pulls


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*



liz said:


> I can skin and quarter a deer in 20 minutes.


OMG Liz - you are my hero LOL

My daughter and I will make comments ... "you know you're a farm girl when"? My favorite is when you are getting undressed at night and hay falls out of your "undergarments".


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

You know your a country girl: when you take a bath in dog tick shampoo to make sure you got all the little buggers off you!!!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

LOL so, I can see I am not THAT country yet! Maybe the goats will get to me though! LOL!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

LOL! You guys have said most of mine.

Hay in the hair and undergarments on a daily basis lol!

Spend more money on animal feed than people feed.

Look at the ingredients list of all my animal feed, but don't know squat about my people food!

Would rather spend time with the animals than any party/get together.

I kiss my animals just as much as I kiss my children.

I really don't know why anyone would ever choose to wear a dress!

I have halters and various horse tack and tools hanging up by the front door!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

LOL! Regarding kissing your animals--I am with ya!

I think nothing of getting my buckling by the chin and givin him a smooch on his nose! I hope none of mine ever get sore mouth-lol!!!

I think something has to be said for girls/women who will kiss livestock and doggie noses! WE ROCK!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

:ROFL: :slapfloor:  :slapfloor:

The posts are wonderful!! I relate to so many of them. I have a saddle in my living room and none of my friends think that's weird.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

Two words: FARMER'S TAN


----------



## missy (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

When you go shopping DH says, "don't spend any more money at the hardware or feed store!"

When you kiss your 5 year old goodnight he says, "Mummy, you smell like Midnight (our cow)."

When the family are looking for you they look in the paddock first.

You like riding the mower more than talking on the phone.

You regularly get in trouble for being out in the paddocks when it's nearly dinner time (and no one is cooking dinner)!

When you meet people in the street they ask you how your milking is going instead of how you are.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

I agree with all of the above :hi5: 
I will just add that my boys tell anyone that comes over, you have to yell like a the Nubian to even get a meal around this place... and they do! 
NAAAH NAAAH NAAAH!!!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

When my son is yelling out the back door looking for me yelling "Ma" and the goat is in the pasture yelling "Ma". Then I hear my son yell Dodge shut up so I can find Mom. That was a priceless moment for me.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

I have a driver/farmers tan!

arms are tan up to where my t-shirt ends, then my right arm is easily 6 shades darker. lol


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

LOL :ROFL:

I was just showing my co-worker my farmers sun burn from this weekend!

Ahhhh these are soooo true!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

Katrina... your right arm is darker? Do you drive on the right side of your car? :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

ahhh! you got me, ok it's the left

...I mean, of course! Alaskans drive on the right! silly Americans ... LOL!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

:slapfloor: :wahoo: :ROFL:



> and none of my friends think that's weird.


When my adult kids came for dinner one night; they did not even seem to notice the rabbit cage with mama and two babies in it that was on the dining room table. I am sure the same would be true if they came today and saw the baby chicks hatching on the dining table.

Oh, and my hubby has to have a *day job* to support my habbit.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

:ROFL: Silly girl.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

I have chicks and an incubator in the guest bedroom. My asked why they had to be in the house. I told him they would be in the way in the garage or shop and it was room that was rarely used. Some people are totally shocked when I tell them this but I can't think of anywhere better to have them. They are perfect guest except for an occasional smell or two.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

Okay, here goes.

I prefer animals to jewelry. (we own a jewelry store which sucks for hubby cause I don't want jewelry for any event)
I have to dress nice M-F but prefer "barn" clothes or pj's when home or on weekends.
Refuse to clean or wax truck. It's for hauling not showing off. Drives my son crazy.
I know each goat/sheep by the sound of their call.
Can talk to any of them and they talk back and I understand what the problem is. (Moose and I get each other)
They listen better than anyone I know.
I wave to them when we leave and when we get home.  They love it.
I feed them first.
I spend more on them than me.
I just bought something for myself to day. I got my lifetime fishing license.  A country girl will survive.

I love this topic. I don't feel so weird anymore.
Gina
PS, last year we took the day of for our anniversary and worked on our land.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

Almost forgot.

When we eat out, I save bread or rolls or chips for the brats. :laugh:

Gina


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

I have also spent more on diapers and duct tape than I care to think about....

Hubby reminded me about that one. Ever duct tape a goat in a diaper?
Ever SEE a goat or sheep in a diaper in a jewelry store? Several went with us on a daily bases and grew up in the store. :laugh: 
We keep pictures on the counter of them grown up so people can see how they are doing.
Our mailman, Glen asks about our buck, Ben at least once a week. Ben even went with us to help clean up debris from the tornado's. He worked on brush control and therapy. People loved him.

Gina


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

I love that--a therapy Buck!! LOL but honestly what a great idea!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

Okay, these ideas came from other threads.
You know you are a country girl when................................
You find yourself converting your old breast pump into a milking machine for your goat.
You have cheese ripening and chicks brooding on the same heating pad. AND, said pad is on your dining table. :shades:

Then this evening I was taken with;
I consider mucking out the barn together to be spending quality time with my husband. :lovey:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*



AlaskaBoers said:


> ahhh! you got me, ok it's the left
> 
> ...I mean, of course! Alaskans drive on the right! silly Americans ... LOL!!


 :ROFL:

I never knew until i got on the internet that some people think Alaska is another country. I know another Alaskan from the survivorsucks/big brother forum. (yes, i like those shows, ridiculous as they are)

I can't add anything to the list, i identify with alot of them, esp milking in my pjs


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

Its ok, this winter I watched shows about Alaska. 
Deadliest Catch - I've met those guys when i was younger
Palin's Alaska - lol,went to school and played hockey with her daughter
Gold Rush- Those people didn't know what they were doing!
Alaska State Troopers- Love that show! LOL I see a lot of places I recognize! 
Ice Road Truckers- kind of boring to me. eh. 
The Alaska Experiment- Those guys didn't know what they were doing either.

lol... so glad it's summer


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

I read an article one time think it was in readers digest about this guy who went to alaska during summer and he said the mosquitos were HUGE!

My aunt is in alaska right now, she is a nurse and has gone to other hospitals for a few months like a visiting nurse type thing, and she only has to work 4 days a week so she has time to go around and check out things, like learning about dog sledding, she went on a helicopter ride, and has a bunch of other stuff planned.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

when you are more excited about going to work on a farm for several days than you have been in a really long time


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

and on the Alaska as another country thing, I met a little boy who said his grandfather lived in another country... when pressed for details he said the name of the country was Arizona  he felt the same way about Texas although honestly I can understand that one


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

When we lived in Hawaii people would ask us things like, what kind of money do you use? and do you live in a grass hut? and do you have a king or a president?


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

-When I go to the mall, I go to the pet store first to look for things to give my animals. 
-I'd MUCH rather spend money on cages/pens/acsessories for my animals then myself. 
-When I ditch school, I go to the feed store...xD
-I used to live in L.A, and on my birthday every year when I was younger the only thing I wanted to do was go to the feed store in the rural area. 
-I owned a duck and a chicken when I lived in L.A 
-My mom refuses to wash any of our clothes together because mine have so much mud on them. 
-While my friends get cute little dogs or cats, my 'cute little baby' is a 1,237 lb FFA project steer. xD
-I'm failing math, but ask me about any type of dog,cat, livestock, or small animal and I probably could name off a dozen facts for each.


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

These are all great posts :laugh: !!!! My husband called me one day from his nice little office job and asked what I was doing...my reply was "Shaving goats butts"...his reply was..."your such a country girl". My friends and co-workers all crack up that I have goats until they see them or see pictures of them (yes I have more pics of goats than anything else on my phone) and then they fall for them just as I did!! But I love it and wouldn't want any other life...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

I went swimming today, the lake was 50 degrees woooo. !! it felt warm though.. IT WAS Blistering hot today, 70 degreesss!!!!!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

I am actually a city girl who loves the country. I guess the one thing that would show all my city friends that I have been "countrified" is me milking in a skirt with muck boots


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

You rub on your buck and use the excuse "I smell like him" instead of going in, changing and going to a formal event....hehe.....and while said husband and 2 of the kids are at formal event, you and your oldest daughter decide to hang out with the goats, and say "Yep these beats going to a wedding....for people we don't even know...." LOL

Or....I didn't think to change the pants I was wearing this morning to feed the goats.....so I was walking around with a hole in the butt, and mud on the legs because you know babies LOVE to jump on you....I did wear a decent shirt though!


----------



## thomaskids (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

You know you are a country girl when:

* Your dad tells you to take a shower because you were petting the boys.

* You can no longer tell if you stink like goat until your family tells you.

* When everything has potential goat use.

* When you spend hours looking at high udder attachments and smooth four udder attachments on the internet till 3 in the morning.

* Me and my goat friend are freshmen in high school and we can no longer talk about big orifices on teats and how the fluid from the does afterbirth smelled funny without high school kids giving us confused expressions.

* When you stay up all night waiting for your doe to kid!

Ok this is really funny, 
2 weeks ago my family went on family vacation to Porto Rico to a 5 star resort (my dad gets free trips if he makes a certain amount of money 4 his work) While I stay behind and my cousin takes my place so I can go to the golden triangle goat show!! Most 15 year old girls would think I was crazy!!!  

Taylor Thomas 
http://thomaskids.webs.com/


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

I just found this! It is so funny and true. :ROFL: 
Here's my reasons:
* I'm always smelling like the barn.
* I don't understand people when they say the barn stinks.
* I get a headache if I go to town for more than an hour.
* The barn gets cleaned more than my room.
* I spend more time outside than inside.
* I love the smell of hay.
* The feed store gets visited by me more than the grocery store.

I can't think of more right now although there must be more. Any one else have any?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

~My desktop background is a baby goat
~The first thing I thought when I got graduation money was to reserve a Lamancha
~I have flip-flop sun marks from sitting out in the goat pen
~I ride bareback with a lead rope and a halter
~I have been called the "goat whisperer"
~I am more comfortable around animals than people
~What some people call "dirty" I call "earth-bathed"
~I would rather buy something for the animals than for myself
~I can't help myself from blurting out random animal facts all over the place


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

I started out as a country gal when I was younger, then moved to the city to work and not commute and keep getting rear ended every week.

Coming back to the country was like finding my youth again!

1. I have tans lines that coincide with my muck boots, t-shirt, and one heck of a red neck!

2. I go to pull something out of my pocket in a store and green stuff comes out with it. I keep getting knowing looks like I smoke a little wacky tobaccy, I'm waiting for the day a law enforcement officer pulls me over and has me handcuffed all the while I'm screaming "smell it, it's hay!".

3. I would never be caught outside in PJ's before, now it's the norm. Plaid PJ's and muck boots I think make a perfect morning statement!

4. I step into the local credit union and swear I smell buck and it's not coming from me!

5. I've not had a hair cut in months and I used to go every 4 weeks.

6. My truck (which thankfully I never gave up my love for and had one when I moved up here) is never clean anymore, and I don't think anything about the mud in the floor boards, and the wrappers off of various "goat supplies"

7. The local ranch store has already offered me a job, because I know where everything is located. Plus I showed them how to load cattle panels in a very short bed truck.

8. I finally stepped foot in Harry and David's store and kept saying "there is nothing here for the animals, lets leave"

9. I stop and say good bye to the goats every time I leave the house as I'm driving down the driveway.

10. I can't ever have enough work clothes! I sometimes have to change 3 times a day to be able to sit in the living room.

11. My family on facebook now calls me the "crazy goat gal" because I keep posting new pictures of something they did that day (course y'all might be tired of me posting pics of my gang as well LOL).

12. I have anxiety that something is going to be wrong with the goats, I check them daily for something new (Munchausen for goats is going to be my new diagnosis).

13. I tried to show a new doctor my pictures on my smart phone of the goats (picked the wrong person he hated goats).

I could probably keep going but I think that paints the picture :laugh:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

-I keep finding excuses to go outside and end up just watching the goats
-I refuse to clean the hay/poo/various bits out of my car, because why bother if I'm just going to put more goats in it later?
-I have to check and often scrape my shoes before going anywhere-no shoe is safe from being used for chores
-Hay day is my favorite time of the month because I can finally "talk livestock" with someone who isn't bored to death by it
-I'll go to the feed store over any other store, period. And then I'll just stare at all the meds, minerals, supplies and tack and wish really hard that I could be rich so I don't have to buy one our two things at a time
-I am a master of loading more hay and feed into a small car than should be possible
-My barn is cleaner than my house
-My barn also used to be a garage. Not anymore.
-I have two types of photos on my phone. A special section for fangirling (I'm 21 and still don't care) which hasn't expanded past 6 photos and a "normal" section for everything else, which contains 457 photos of goats and 2 photos of my dog. And one of my car because I felt the need to spray paint it to make it more interesting. And maybe distract purple from the fact that it's also a livestock trailer.

I really should start rolling my own smokes, but since I can still buy a pack for under $4 and make it last for two days, I still find it easier to be lazy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

Shellshocker66:

Your # 12 is totally me! I do have panic attacks when I'm away from my goats for too long! I HATE going to work and leaving them because I am afraid to come home and find one "off" !

And I won't be ashamed to admit that my barn is cleaned more often than my house :greengrin:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

Other than the obvious, such as feeding the livestock, mending fences and milking the goats...

I have indoor shoes, and outdoor shoes

I spend more money on stuff for the animals than myself

I brag about my animals as if they were my children

I have milk stains on most of my clothes

I look at old junk in people's yards and think of ways I could use it on the farm.

Half the time I go into town, I realize I'm still wearing my "outdoor" shoes and my elbows are muddy

Most of the photos on my phone are of my animals

I have raised baby animals in the spare bathroom

I buy baby wipes, baby bottles and other baby stuff, but have no kids

I hardly throw anything away, it usually just gets "repurposed" on the farm

The lint trap is filled with hay from my pockets

I often have to run to an obscure corner during the day to shake the hay out of my bra

I carry on full (one-sided) conversations with the animals, and don't think there is anything wrong with it


----------



## 3 goats and a girl (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

Lets See....
My favorite store is Tractor Supply
I love the smell of animal manure
Dont mind getting drty
Can spend hours out in my barn 
I talk to my animals like their people 
Im in debt with my mom from animal expenses 
Will but anything for my animals 
I get more dirty outside on most days then my brothers 
and much more


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

Got the utility room feed room beat by a mile. I store my feed in the living room. Yup, that includes the alfalfa pellets in all their dusty glory. Good thing the house already had a green theme.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

I would rather having 20 bucks in rut outside my bedroom window than move to the city.
I'd rather shop for livestock supplies than stuff for me.
I spend more on my livestock than myself. 
I know more about my goat and horse pedigrees than my own ancestry.
I love messing around with my goats every hour of the day!


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

************************************************************************************************************************
1 I am with my animals 24-7 365 days a year.Feed and Animal checks are first when I get up at 5:30 everyday.
2 Spend way more $$ on them than anyone or my self.
3 Tractor Supply is my favorite store, I spend hours looking and buying.
4 My shirts are all Tractor Supply Farm shirts with farm LOGOs .
5 I get happy on the smell of Hay.
6 Only drive Trucks so I can haul a goat or trailer or if I need to get feed .
7 My shoes are always dirty from farm work.
8 I feel out of place when I go to the city, like get me back to the Country now. :dance:


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

-When I polish my nails, it scrapes off in one day on the farm
-I was happier when my goat got pregnant then when my aunt did
-I always get worried when I am away from the farm for more than 12 hours
-I get glares from store employees after tracking goat poop all over the store floor
-At school all my papers are covered in goat doodles
-I spend more time with my goats probably than my family
the list go's on and on :slapfloor:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

People ask what that smell is? YOu asking what smell, only to smell your sleeves and go ohhh thats the bucks sent LOL. 
Town people just find you "rough" around the edges and arent sure how to take you. 
If you cant see one of your animals you spend ages looking for it. Even if it is the middle of the night and freezing. 
YOu have your animals inside because it is to cold out for them. 
You tape your goats teats so the kids can still be with her but not drink because you want her milk. 
You spend hours looking at "is this poop normal" on the net. 
And my fave at the minute, having to give a baby goat a enema because it bloody well wont poop other wise.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

I love the smell of fresh cut grass.
I'm on this website more than Facebook.
My papers at school are all filled with something goat related.
I hate wearing dresses and skirts!
I would rather spend time with my goat than with my friends.
Jeans are the bomb!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

Well.. when I think of 'country girl' I think of wide open spaces and sleeping under the stars- hearing a cow mooo or sheep bells dinging off in the distance when I sleep. The smell of dirt is different in the country especially when it rains. But today.. I went to a meeting in town.. unrolled my pants cuff and a goat poopoo rolled out. and one time I had one stuck to my back pocket when I went to town.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

One thing I know I will never do on purpose. I will not ever want to go off this property or in our house long smelling like a goat. Especially like a buck. That distinct smell is hard to not notice and hard to get off the hands. But I am still a country girl and was raised as one too .. just don't want the barnyard smell in our house.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*



AlaskaBoers said:


> Its ok, this winter I watched shows about Alaska.
> Deadliest Catch - I've met those guys when i was younger
> Palin's Alaska - lol,went to school and played hockey with her daughter
> Gold Rush- Those people didn't know what they were doing!
> ...


Oh.. katrina.. You are Alaskan.. now.. that just sums up more than a country girl. That is the rugged mountain, country girl of Alaska. You just crack me up. We have family there close to Soldotna.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

TSC is my favorite store 
There's always hay and straw on my bedroom floor 
I run around in bare feet all the time at home, even to the barn sometimes. 
My farm-themed t-shirts are in heavy rotation.
I feed my goats before I feed myself. 
I can't go to sleep until I've checked on the animals one last time. 
I head to the pasture when I need to clear my head - it's my favorite thinking spot.

I'm sure I'll think of more...


----------



## 3 goats and a girl (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

Gotta love country music!!!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

I thought of a few more.
~I sleep better outside than in.
~I tell the animals my troubles-not people
~I use twine to fix everything. I recently heard someone say "What twine doesn't fix duct tape will. If I have twine and duct tape, I can fix anything." :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*



rosti said:


> ~I use twine to fix everything. I recently heard someone say "What twine doesn't fix duct tape will. If I have twine and duct tape, I can fix anything." :laugh:


LOL! love that!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

Well lets see. . .To start off. . .
~When I pull in at my local Coop I do not even have to walk in the door or even pay before they get the forklift and pull out a pallet with my special order feed and start loading up my little truck with my goodies each week.
~My local TSC gives me family member specials since we buy so much stuff there. I do miss the old manager though because he use to give me even better deals. Oh and every visit the cashiers ask when I am going to bring my baby goats back in. I even had to leave them at home one day to do a TSC and grocery store run on the same trip and the TSC workers said that they would baby sit next time and I was not allowed to come back in without one lol.
~It can be 106 degrees outside and you still wear barn jeans, boots, sports tank top and a flannel shirt because you are hauling hay or anything that can scratch your arms etc.
~I go through multiple outfits a day, mainly because we have a high tick load with the woods but also because I get covered in goat loving prints, possible poison ivy juice from goats rubbing on me and in the heat getting pretty soak when working outside.
~I know all my animals by their sounds, ha take that hubby because he doesn't have that down yet. Or the fact I know all of our sheep from looking at them from a distance instead of having to read their ear tags. It's pretty good since there a a few that look very much alike. Hubby can't do that either lol
~I have hauled hay in the back seat of my car before, but now have a little farm truck and the big dually.
~Well my little farm truck is covered in hoof art! Yup scratches, dents, dirt and goat hair. My little ones love to play on the truck. We keep meaning to wash/wax the hubby's car in order to keep it safe from their art work.
~Oh yeah I have hauled fence post covers on top of my car (audi quattro so all wheel drive) strapped down by rope ran through back windows to the back of the property (yes up and back down the mountain).
~One of my rooms in the house is my tack/animal supply room. I have two 3 tier saddle racks, bridle racks, shelving units with leg wraps, vet med supplies, winter blankets, fly sheets, fly masks, helmets, halters, collars etc. . .
~It is completely normal to have a dog crate in the dining room next to the table for when a bottle baby needs to be in the house.
~Our neighbor brings up friends to watch us milk the goats.
~Local wellness centers have their clients talk to me about the benefits of raw goats milk and duck eggs. (we don't sale any though)
~All the local farmers know me by heart and feel like family.
~Oh and if anyone has ever used a curb chain (with leather strap type) to hold your pants up or hay string. (I had a button/zipper break while working horses years ago and had to use a curb strap, works pretty good too!).


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

lemme see, I'm not crazy country, but I'm definitely not a city slicker:

- I never wear shoes if I can help it
- I'm just as happy laying in a pile of hay in the field as laying in my bed
- the National Goat Show was the current most memorable experience of my life (and I didn't have any goats entered :laugh: )
- I love walking around farm stores and stands, and always have to resist making new purchases
- I plan my future not around a family or a job, but around what animals I want to bring with me/get
- We call my car (smallish sedan) the goat mobile, because whenever the goats have to get somewhere I take them in the back seat (i have a goat sticker on the back window)
- The room in my house that used to be the "playroom" is now my "goat room"
- No outfit is complete without a bit of goat hair
- People say my car smells funny, but I like the smell
- 3/4 of my $$ goes to the farm, if not to the indoor pets; sometimes I choose getting a new farm thing over eating that day
- Going in my pen at anytime warrants a swarming of goats; including loosing buttons, spit stains, hair tugs, ear lobe sucking, hoof shaped bruises, and much much more
- I am never in less than capris and a tank top, and usually i'm in jeans and a t-shirt
- All the pets eat first, sleep first, and get cared for first, I'm second
- If it works, don't mess with it, if it doesn't work, use scrap wood and twine to fix it, if it still doesn't work, scrap it and use grocery money to replace


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

Lol! These are very funny :greengrin:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

To all of you ladies here; reading some of this has been quite ammusing.  
Seeing as that guy isn't a girl, I will say no more. :shades: 
<------------------


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: List your reasons How do you know you are a country girl*

LOL Jesse!


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

i probably spend 2000 dollars on just buying new goats every year, plus trading this years kids to" improve the herd".:laugh:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I know I am a country girl when I go into mourning when I sell a goat.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

luvmyherd said:


> I know I am a country girl when I go into mourning when I sell a goat.


 me,too!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I routinely get pulled into secondary inspections because those highly trained drug dogs alert on the buck smell on my clothes. I have a border patrol check between me and town, so I can't avoid it.


----------



## KatieO (Mar 24, 2017)

I know I am a country girl when someone asks "What's that smell?" and I say "Probably me."


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I know I’m country girl when everyone else my age is obsessed with their clothes, hair, makeup etc. and I’ve never worn makeup or high heels in my life, and I HATE dressing up. 
And my favorite place to be is the barn or a goat show. 
And my favorite people are farm people that don’t look at me like I’m crazy(which I absolutely am!) when Italk about delivering kids at 3 AM and staying up until ridiculous hours showing bucks and traveling nearly 1000 miles one way for a National show without even taking any goats.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I know I'm a country girl when my family comes to the barn and say you already have mud on you an I say it always happens! I give my goats kisses but not my boys cause they pee on theirselves 24/7! I talk about goats so much and I even told people how to deliver a goat!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I know I'm a country girl, because I kiss my bucks


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I know I'm a country girl, because I kiss my bucks


Gizmo gets kisses when he's not in rut. I can't help it he loves me and I show him he's still loved.
I know I'm a country girl when I can run around in the summertime in my underwears and not have to worry about anyone seeing me.
I know I'm a country girl when I go someplace and my boots leave a mess on the floor.
I know I'm a country girl when I have 10 bottles of body spray in my truck so I don't smell off when I go out in public lol
And my all time favorite is trying to pull something out of my pocket and hay comes out, just where I live that green stuff is usually something else for some people so I get odd looks.
And then a scary one when we butchered out a heifer that went crazy and we didn't have water to wash up after and I get pulled over and covered in blood! I'm just really happy the highway patrol believed me!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Ummm, when I reach into my pocket for change, and pull out a needle that I forgot to put away when I didn't end up needing it! Oops! 

When I sit out for hours with the oopy goopy Moms and newborns (plus help with all the slimy birthing) and am in raptures, while my med school uncle is totally grossed out--Whatever! ;-)
I love baby goats!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>When I sit out for hours with the oopy goopy Moms and newborns<< 
I love this. I am a bit squeamish about goo. I cannot watch the movie "Turner and Hooch" due to the drooling.
But when my girls are delivering I am right in there without a thought. I even did mouth to mouth on a slimy baby goat.
Yep! I live on a farm.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

luvmyherd said:


> >>>When I sit out for hours with the oopy goopy Moms and newborns<<
> I love this. I am a bit squeamish about goo. I cannot watch the movie "Turner and Hooch" due to the drooling.
> But when my girls are delivering I am right in there without a thought. I even did mouth to mouth on a slimy baby goat.
> Yep! I live on a farm.


I know!

Hehe! :smile: I'm not even sure how to do mouth to mouth on a goat!


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I know I'm a country girl when I have chook poo up the back of my legs,I have bruises on my legs from kids jumping on me, come inside to change clothes when I've had a bucket of milk kicked all over me, or when I get a comment gee that goat stinks and I can't smell Buck ,get a sore throat telling those bloody goats to get out of the house yard and stop eating my garden! Love nothing better than to talk goat with my goaty mates, would rather spend money on my goats than on my daughter,wear my clothes till they fall apart or have barb wire tears in them, I've never had my nails or hair done and the list goes on and on:fireworks: teejae


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh the bruises on the legs!!! I think that is just a flat out 'goat girl' not country lol I have never in my life had so many bruises on my legs till I got goats. Now it's warm and I'm still sporting pants so people don't think my husband beats me


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

*.*Almost ever barn chore is done in jammies.
*.*You've peed somewhere in the barnyard at least once because it was to far to walk to the house and then back out to the barn without peeing yourself.
*.*Hay everywhere, pockets, shoes, pants, hair. . . just everywhere.
*.*When you need to buy new jeans, but you want that(insert goat paraphilia here) more.
*.*You get excited when someone comments on how nice you smell and you only had to use 20 bottles of perfume.
*.*Goat poop + bare feet doesn't bother you.
*.*You love wearing barn boots everywhere, even though they also leave poop tracks everywhere. 
*.*Hay string and duck tape can rig anything.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh the bruises. Whenever I notice one and think, "where did I get that?" I laugh and go, "oh yeah, the barnyard." My latest one is on the small of my back.
I grabbed a jacket while leaving the house the other evening. When we got to our friend's house I reached in my pocket......and pulled out garlic cloves.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Most of mine I don't even remember getting. I bruise oddly. I have all these little black and bruise finer (actual kids horns) shaped ones all over my legs but yet when I had 700 pound bull smash my hand between his fat head and the sharp metal of the head gate other then the huge part missing skin I hardly bruised! But I've always been like that, have some awesome looking bruise and no cool story to go with it but when I'm actually hurt I look like a cry baby because there's nothing to see


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I knew I was a country girl last night when my husband reached across the couch, said, "You have a feather in your mouth." and gently pulled it out.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I knew I was a country girl today at work when one of the hospital volunteers told me I had something in my hair. It was alfalfa.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I know I'm a country girl because: 
I drive a full sized extended cab Ford 
Above Ford turns 30 this year 
I can backup a truck and trailer. 
I've hauled a four horse trailer full of seven horses 
There's always at least one broke down car in my yard 
I only mow where we use the yard 
I cook outside all summer 
I can build and mend all types of fencing 
I laugh at other people's fences
I've put a child in a water tank to rinse off the dirt


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I'm laughing about the mowing because I just did the same thing! I made a path to the clothes line, to my truck, and to the gates going into the goat pens. This is what the rest of my weed eating job looks like lol








I assure you it's very hard work


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And the water trough is our swimming pool


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Jessica84 said:


> And the water trough is our swimming pool


YES!!! This reminded me of when I was a kid, my parents got us a big metal horse trough for a swimming pool.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> And the water trough is our swimming pool


Yep, the kids always go swimming in our big pig scalding tub


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

(I'm sure this has been said) my barn is cleaner than my house during breeding, kidding and showing season. (Sept -Aug). Oh well, if you want to see me, stop over, if you want to see the house, make an appointment!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

MoonShadow said:


> YES!!! This reminded me of when I was a kid, my parents got us a big metal horse trough for a swimming pool.


lol that's what I did for my kids! It was $500 for some blow up pool and $300 for one of those giant blue ones. 10 years later and still have it, I have no doubt the real pool would have been done after a year.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

You know you are a country girl when;
After selling all of your goats; you visit your son's farm. He asks you if you would like to milk a goat and you jump at the chance. 
Then, when back in the house you smell your hands and proclaim, "Ooooo......My hands smell like goat!!"


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

luvmyherd said:


> You know you are a country girl when;
> After selling all of your goats; you visit your son's farm. He asks you if you would like to milk a goat and you jump at the chance.
> Then, when back in the house you smell your hands and proclaim, "Ooooo......My hands smell like goat!!"


Then you decide to get goats again!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

goat girls said:


> Then you decide to get goats again!


LOL!! That is so on our radar. But I am being strong and trying to delay gratification until we have had a chance to travel unencumbered by responsibility. But anytime I see Nigerian Dwarfs for sale I have to check them out. :crazy:


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Hhhhmmmmmmm 

-I pee outside all year round without flinching if there’s not a bathroom near by or if I don’t want to walk across the farm just to go inside to pee and come back out (Like peeing outside in the middle of a lake while ice fishing in -12 weather or peeing outside 8 months pregnant because walking the 50 yards up to the house and into the bathroom sounded like too much work ). I guess on that note I can add my son pees outside more than in the house too. Actually walks past the bathroom to go outside to pee! I love that boy 

-I’m barefoot more often than wearing shoes when the weather is warm 

-I’ve hauled goats, chickens, ducks, geese and of course dogs in the back of the Jeep Grand Cherokee without blinking an eye because I didn’t have the trailer (or I thought inside the Jeep would be more comfortable for them ) 

-My goats get their morning feeding before I’ve had my coffee

-I love falling asleep to the sound of frogs chirping and rain. 

-My fiancé isn’t surprised when he finds the “outside animals” in the house. 

-I talk to all my animals like they’re my human children. 

-My good coat smells like the goats and birds all the time.


----------

